# Market after fix



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

I am still having issues with the market after the fix. It acts like its downloading and its not. Can someone link the one that they know works and give instructions in case I'm doing it wrong and for anyone else that needs it. Thank You.

Sent from my Touch Pad ICS A0 using RootzWiki


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

What exactly do you mean when you say it acts like it's downloading? If you're referring to the underlined down arrow icon next to the search icon, that's a new button that takes you to the My Apps section.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

I told it to update and it says Downloading with a blue line under it that is moving but it never finishes downloading just sits there.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

same thing is happening to me.. it looks like its going to download but just sits there with the blue line just moving.. tried both markets i saw on here and market fix wiped data dalvic and cache.. still nothing


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup that is what I have tried as well.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

I got it to work I just re installed the whole os and market


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

what do you mean? like using acme uninstaller and then acme installer again?


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

flash this gapps in cwm works fin on mine
http://www.mediafire.com/?db9zc0mq1lj0gqe


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you flash the new 4.03 Gapps? If you updated without doing that, that is probably what you need to do. I won't post the link publicly but I can PM it if anybody needs it.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Did you flash the new 4.03 Gapps? If you updated without doing that, that is probably what you need to do. I won't post the link publicly but I can PM it if anybody needs it.


Just curious why is it a big deal if you post the link publicly to the Gapps? Its not like its hard to find it if you click on one of the CM9 alpha download links. I was able to find the area where they posted the Gapps with no problem.


----------



## rexian (Oct 15, 2011)

jimbob said:


> flash this gapps in cwm works fin on mine
> http://www.mediafire...db9zc0mq1lj0gqe


Edit: Never mind, ACME didn't install it as the ZIP file didn't start with "update". I had to use "install zip from sdcard" and it works fine now.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I used the gapps from my vibrant CM9


----------



## vardar (Jan 19, 2012)

I have dowloaded the latest 4.0.3.11.12.22 zip. cleared cache and all. I tried to dowload an app and it gives me an error (-101). Anyone ealse getting this? Any help would be greatly appriciated.

thanks.


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

vardar said:


> I have dowloaded the latest 4.0.3.11.12.22 zip. cleared cache and all. I tried to dowload an app and it gives me an error (-101). Anyone ealse getting this? Any help would be greatly appriciated.
> 
> thanks.


yeah even i installed that 4.0.3.11.12.22 zip and im getting the same error (-101)


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

I used the one from the video from our favorite reverend (ReverendKJR) being the 20111230 one and it seems to work just fine. The link to it is on the YouTube page in the comments. I did a clean install however (which makes everything silky smooth so highly recommended  ) don't know if that changes anything.


----------

